# 94660 CPAP billing



## schandler (Sep 18, 2012)

We have a provider that gives the equipment to the patient for the CPAP management and interpretation.  Two days later, the patient comes back to the office only to drop off the machine and/or the card to be read by the physician.  The physician feels that he can bill 94660 on the interp day and not on the order day.  We have been told that you cannot bill for the interp day as this is not a code allowed for that.  If it were to be billed on the visit day, it would be bundled into the office procedure.  How can the physician get paid for this service, especially since he is using his own equipment?


----------

